# Voting for August Pic of the Month



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as usual, one vote per member and no voting for your own pic folks 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,26097.0.html


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

TTT


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

congratulations sniper john, I think we can call that a landslide win ;D. Thanks again to all that took the time to enter and vote.


----------

